# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  Reflection در C#‎

## m_amin_t

سلام
من شنیدم که با امکان Reflection در C#‎ میشه یک dll رو به اصلاح باز کرد یعنی توابع و کلاسهای اون رو استخراج کرد و نمایش داد. کسی از دوستان در این زمینه کاری انجام داده؟ من یه مثال از کاربرد این عمل رو میخوام. ممنون

----------


## reza.palang

درسته.
اما اقداماتی برای جلوگیری از لو رفتن کد هم میشه کرد.
کاربردش هم که واضح هست. کد یه dll یا exe رو میشه دید

----------


## Nima NT

در مثال  این کاربرد میشه گفت که من یه قفل نرم افزاری با دات نت نوشتم و فروختم ، جناب کراکر هم با همون برنامه مذکور میاد سورس فاسل رو میبینه و مثل آب خوردن برنامه بنده رو کرک میکنه ، با این وجود دیگه احتیاجی به دیباگ کردن و... نیست.

----------


## DAKAL

متدهای انتی رفلکت هم وجود داره و همینطور native کردن برنامه برای اینکه نشه به راحتی به سورس برنامه رسید اما بازم کار نشد نداره

برای برنامه های رفلکتور :
http://www.red-gate.com/products/reflector/
و آنتی رفلکتور :
http://www.xheo.com/products/codeveil/

اینا نمونه هست بگردی چیزای زیادی هست که البته خیلی هم قابل اعتماد نیستند

----------


## Nima NT

دقیقا" همین طوره و قابل اطمینان نیستن ، چون تمامی متد های این برنامه ها همگی شکسته شده و کرک شدن.

----------


## skflower

حالا باید چیکار کنیم پس؟!!!!
این بود دات نت دات نت که میگفتن و ما رو از دلفی کشوندن تو دات نت؟

----------


## Pooria121

اولا اون برنامه ایی که DLL و یا .exe های برنامه های .NET  رو باز میکنه ILDASM هست. Reflection یک کلاس هست و این امکان رو میده که با Assembly که .NET دارد کار کنید. مثلا اگر شما میخواهید یک زبان جدید برای .NET بنویسید و یا کارهای dynamic دیگری در کد کنید.
دوما همچین چیزی در Java هم امکان پذیر است که شما bytecode برنامه رو به سادگی میبینید و تغییر مدهید. شما حتا اگر در C  یا Assembly هم کد بنویسید، خروجی شما دوباره به سادگی میتواند به Assembly تبدیل شود و تغییر داده شود.
این Reverse Engineering ها نه ضعف است و نه فقط در یک زبان یا تکنولوژی قابل مشاهده است.
شما یکی از راههایی که برای امن کردن کد خود میتوانید به کار ببرید، پروژه رو بعد از اتمام Obfuscated کنید. این باعث میشه  که کد میانی (Microsoft Intermediate Language) یا همان MSIL، سختر قابل فهم باشه، زیرا اسم تمامی کلاس ها و متغییر های شما بصورت Random نام گذاری میشود و فهم آن بسیار سخت میشود.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obfuscated_code
ولی این بدین معنا نیست که کد شما Crack نمیشود، چون این امکان ندارد که شما کد غیر قابل Crack بنویسود.

----------

